# How accurate is your Sinn?



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm curious about the accuracy of Sinn watches in everyday use.

The watchbuys webiste has the following to say about accuracy and testing for accuracy:

http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/WatchBuys-Terms-and-Questions-d33.htm
Go to watch technical questions #7

Watchbuys said to check the watch over a 7 day period using the US Official Time as the standard.

What is your experience? TIA Bill P.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

My 857 is +3 after 24 hrs.
U1-T is +9 after 24 hrs. 
UX is perfect every six months till the clock change
856 is + 2 after 24 hrs.
U1 SDR ? needs to be determined

Chris


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

I can keep my 856 within +/- 1 second (not kidding, no exaggeration), and have had it at this level of accuracy for a good couple of months now (ok, I did have to set it with the time change to daylight savings). During the day it will vary a bit, but at night I have 2 positions to place it in depending on whether it is slightly ahead or behind. By morning, it's back to 0 or so. Right now it is less than 1 second behind. Pretty impressive, no? Love this watch. I wear it everyday.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Statius said:


> I can keep my 856 within +/- 1 second (not kidding, no exaggeration), and have had it at this level of accuracy for a good couple of months now (ok, I did have to set it with the time change to daylight savings). During the day it will vary a bit, but at night I have 2 positions to place it in depending on whether it is slightly ahead or behind. By morning, it's back to 0 or so. Right now it is less than 1 second behind. Pretty impressive, no? Love this watch. I wear it everyday.


What positions have you found which help you regulate the accuracy of your watch? TIA, Bill P.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

If it's slow, and I want to gain a couple seconds, I put it flat (dial down or up). If I want to slow it down a bit, I stand it on edge (so it's like a clock on a wall; hope that's clear?). To do that, I just do up the strap and it sits up on the lug by itself. In both instances I can gain or lose whatever the watch lost or gained during the day of wearing it. By morning (about 7-9 hours in that position usually), it's pretty much bang on back to zero.


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

Depends on how active I am and if I wear it, but with a combo of all these things it ranges from -10 to +10 a week and that's good enough for me.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

My first U1 was +1 a day, everyday. My second U1 I have now is +3 a day and my 856 is +4 a day, consistently.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

UX -- essentially spot-on (less than half a second off) at each time change
203 -- typically +3 to +5, but I've never bothered to figure out if leaving it overnight in a particular position will compensate


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

My 656 is -1s a day


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Statius said:


> If it's slow, and I want to gain a couple seconds, I put it flat (dial down or up). If I want to slow it down a bit, I stand it on edge (so it's like a clock on a wall; hope that's clear?). To do that, I just do up the strap and it sits up on the lug by itself. In both instances I can gain or lose whatever the watch lost or gained during the day of wearing it. By morning (about 7-9 hours in that position usually), it's pretty much bang on back to zero.


Thanks guys for telling me about your Sinn accuracy and thanks Statius for the information on positions to help regulate time. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Statius said:


> I can keep my 856 within +/- 1 second (not kidding, no exaggeration), and have had it at this level of accuracy for a good couple of months now (ok, I did have to set it with the time change to daylight savings). During the day it will vary a bit, but at night I have 2 positions to place it in depending on whether it is slightly ahead or behind. By morning, it's back to 0 or so. Right now it is less than 1 second behind. Pretty impressive, no? Love this watch. I wear it everyday.


This is exactly my experience with my own 856. Daily wearer, trusted companion, super time keeper.

Myron


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm wearing my new U2 from 7 am to 10 pm. It is running straight from the box an average of +4 secs/day when kept during nights in a collection box (dial up), and -4 secs/day when left crown up on the bedside table during nights. Looks like I am able to keep it pretty accurate with just varying nightly position. |>

My other experiences are EZM3: +3 secs/day and 757: -3 secs/day.


----------



## 2cats (Feb 24, 2011)

Over the past 6 days, my 3 month old 103 is + 0.52 sec/day. Over the last 21 days it is + 1.11 sec/day. Worn about 85% of the days and stored crown up. It's slowed down, and I'm keeping my eye on it. Over its first 63 days, it was + 0.90 sec/day. 

Since I am not engaged in any of my movement grade polemics in this thread, I will take this opportunity to say that I am aghast at the "sweet lemons" tolerance that some display with respect to accuracy.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

If you want to fiddle about with selecting a position for your watch to sleep in at night and thereby "select" the time shown at any given time of the day, as our answer to Q # 7 says, you can probably do it with most decent watches. And if you do, that's fine. Personally, I can't be bothered with that so I wear a thermocompensated quartz, which I can count on being within a couple of seconds every six months (Sinn UX) or within 5 seconds every year (Citizen Chronomaster). It just depends on your tolerance for fiddling about! Mine is very limited.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

757 accurate to approx -2/day
U1 runs +8/day


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

i got myself a sinn 103st a few (3) weeks ago and it is now 8 seconds off since i have set the time... this makes a time difference of 0.38 sec per day. quite impressive. i wear it 3-6 days a week.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

jankoxxx said:


> i got myself a sinn 103st a few (3) weeks ago and it is now 8 seconds off since i have set the time... this makes a time difference of 0.38 sec per day. quite impressive. i wear it 3-6 days a week.


That is amazing, Jankoxxx! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## SHL-5 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow seems like all the Sinns mentioned here are performing within COSC standard. Alas, my 857 currently gains abt 12 to 15 secs a day. After couple of weeks, it didn't seem to show any improvement, so have sent it back to the local service centre for regulation. Let's hope that it will perform much better when it comes back from the service centre. Not hoping that it will outperform my PO (gains 10 to 15 secs per mth!) but will be very happy if it can run within 2 secs per day.


----------



## Noggenfogger (Nov 11, 2009)

My Sinn 356 UTC which has been on my wrist every day since January 2010 runs +0.5s per day if I put it crown down during the night. If I wear it non-stop it runs -2s per day. In general the watch became slower and slower since I bought it. Let's see if this trend will continue because I am only one tick away from the maximum regarding the adjustment.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Now tried leaving my U2 dial down overnight. This way result is -5 secs/week = avg. *-0,7 secs/day*! |>



Fantasio said:


> I'm wearing my new U2 from 7 am to 10 pm. It is running straight from the box an average of +4 secs/day when kept during nights in a collection box (dial up), and -4 secs/day when left crown up on the bedside table during nights. Looks like I am able to keep it pretty accurate with just varying nightly position.


It can't compete with UX in accuracy, but I think I can live with this. ;-)



artec said:


> If you want to fiddle about with selecting a position for your watch to sleep in at night and thereby "select" the time shown at any given time of the day, as our answer to Q # 7 says, you can probably do it with most decent watches. And if you do, that's fine. Personally, I can't be bothered with that so I wear a thermocompensated quartz, which I can count on being within a couple of seconds every six months (Sinn UX) or within 5 seconds every year (Citizen Chronomaster). It just depends on your tolerance for fiddling about! Mine is very limited.


----------



## daniel_hk (Feb 1, 2011)

My EZM3 has delta within +/- 3 sec per day, depends on I wear it or just put it in different position on the desk.
It is amazing and surprise for me! A lot of more expensive luxuary watches can't make it...

By the way, what I experienced the most accurate watch brands so far is Rolex and Zenith. I even couldn't observe +/- 1 sec per day.

Cheers, Daniel


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

857 UTC
-3 sec/day wearing it 24/7


----------



## devoid (Jun 24, 2012)

I guess I got a lemon. :{
My UX consistently runs fast and gained almost 7 seconds in 4 months. 21 seconds a year? I still love it


----------



## cking10304 (Dec 25, 2010)

My 103 runs about +4/day, I work in the automotive field. My watch is only worn on the way to work (45 mins), during lunch (45 min) and trip home until bed. I vary the positions of rest and have a very accurate watch


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

My new ( two weeks old) 556i is running at a pretty dismal rate, +15 seconds a day. Rob at Watchbuys as told me if it hasn't quieted down in a month of two they would have it regulated on their nickel.

I really love this watch, the fit, finish and legibility of the dial is a winner. This is now my daily wearer, winning out over much more expensive ones I own.


----------



## namor (Apr 4, 2006)

My EZM3 gains about a second every three days when worn 24x7. It is just superlative for the price.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a bit disappointed as these are Testaf watches. My 103 Ti is about +10/day after more than 6 weeks, my 857 UTC is +10 to +15/day after about a month.


----------



## Rupert777 (Jan 6, 2013)

After some initial problems with accuracy (which I now suspect were due to my laptop), I've measured my Arktis 203 over four different monthly intervals. Two months were practically perfect, one month exhibited a two second gain per day, and the other a four second gain per day (Love that watch, by the way!).

Of the thee months I've checked my UX, two months were essentially perfect and the third month was off by about ten seconds. I'm at a bit of a loss to explain the latter.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Hard to say exactly...but the EZM1 seems to run very precisely, at the end of a week of continuous wear it seems to be +10 second's give or take...


----------



## cking10304 (Dec 25, 2010)

Curious to what benchmark others are using to time their watches. I use the USNO master clock USNO Master Clock and also as an android phone user, there is an app called Clocksync that will reference the same time. What do you guys use?


----------



## Rupert777 (Jan 6, 2013)

cking10304 said:


> Curious to what benchmark others are using to time their watches. I use the USNO master clock USNO Master Clock and also as an android phone user, there is an app called Clocksync that will reference the same time. What do you guys use?


The same


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

My 856 UTC is running +10sec per day. I am not that pleased with it. Seems precise in that+10sec per day is regardless if i wear it or have it on a winder.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I use my computer, or if flying I refer to WWV from the NIST station at Ft. Collins, (10.000 mHz on your HF dial).


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I've never pursued a definitive accuracy test on my Sinn but it seems to me that a Sinn automatic (standard or chronograph) should be just about as accurate as any other watch with the same COSC (or not) ETA/Valjoux automatic movement. Does Sinn do anything special with movements once received from ETA? I've heard of brands actually disassembling, inspecting, re-lubricating and even modifying stock movements but it's mostly cosmetic actions to decorate rotors, add swirl on internal parts or replace screws with blue screws, etc.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

My 356 Sa UTC has proven to be quite accurate. I get about -3 sec/week! By far the most accurate Sinn I've owned, though the others weren't bad (my EZM 3 got about +2/day which I consider quite good).


----------



## rexet (Oct 28, 2011)

My brand new EZM3 seems to lose -7sec/day. I'm a bit dissapointed right now but I will see how it performs in few weeks.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

cking10304 said:


> Curious to what benchmark others are using to time their watches. I use the USNO master clock USNO Master Clock and also as an android phone user, there is an app called Clocksync that will reference the same time. What do you guys use?


I use my Citizen Radio Control AT perpetual date watch, it's right to the exact second every day of the year. I set all of my mechanicals to it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Bill....my U212SDR was pretty spot on from day 1to now at plus 3......my EZM10 ran plus 10 when first wound....I then let it run on power reserve for 24 hours in each position(6) setting the chrono function intermittentently in between then resetting....it's now back to plus 2 and staying there chrono running or not.....all the best Dave


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

A little contribution to this thread.
Usually, when I get new Sinns, they are accurate. My EZM10, U1, EZM1, were around 2s/day.
They all changed after a few weeks, usually a bit faster, except for my U1 that got slower.
I think my watches are also affected by the fact that i am commuting by bike everyday. The paved roads of Paris look nice, but they are a big source of vibrations for watches. 
After a few years, the watches that seems to be resistant to my life style are the 757 and the EZM1 (except Sinn, my Grand Seiko GMT is also very accurate, worn like my other watches). 
Both have taken something like 30 sec and 1min during my last 3 weeks summer vacations. I wear my EZM1 for mountain biking, and the 757 is a real beater for me.
For the vintage watches, the revised lemania 1872 of the 903 was quite accurate (around 5s/d) and now more like 15, the 156 which was serviced also never been very accurate before or after the revision (and we all know that the 5100 can be accurate in almost any condition).

As i prefer to send my Sinns at the factory to be serviced, i leave them as they are between 2 services. I never had to much problem with their accuracy, but I know which ones can be accurate over 1, 2 or even 3 weeks.


----------



## Victory205 (Dec 28, 2011)

I get out my sight reduction tables, do a reverse celestial observation, and then using the manuals carefully in reverse order, reduce the observation to find the correct time. The difficult aspect is noting the time it takes to do all of this, which must be applied to offset the original time of the actual sight, since you didn't know what the time was when you took the sight, or you wouldn't be taking the sextant measurement to set your watch in the first place!

Why do you ask the question? I just assumed that every did it this way, am I missing something?


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

i am curious if there is any app for the iphone that can be used to monitor the accuracy of a mechanical watch or is it just easier to set it to the time on atomic clock.org, intend to monitor the accuracy of my new U2 as this is my first non-COSC ETA automatic movement..


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

time.is is perfect for me, works on my laptop as well as on my Xperia Z. Show the very same time, also regardless of using them via mobile-net or wifi.
Hope this helps.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

So far mine is +6 sec per day when worn and left face up in my watch box at night?


----------



## GotSprings (May 2, 2019)

namor said:


> My EZM3 gains about a second every three days when worn 24x7. It is just superlative for the price.


If that were the norm rather than the exception... I would have a Sinn by now.

Accidentally brought this one back up. With WatchBuys telling me that 15 seconds of deviation a day is acceptable... I just can't accept that.


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

My 556 started out at around +5 sec/day brand new, right up until I magnetized it less than a week in. I've since demagnetized it and purchased a Weishi-1000 timegrapher. According to the WatchCheck app (using NTP time), I've been averaging +4.5 seconds per day (with a low of -2.6 and a high of +5.2). My timegrapher readings have been consistent - dial down is fastest at +5 to +6 seconds, crown up/crown left are slowest at -2 seconds, and all other positions are consistently at +3/+4. 

I've been extremely active with my watch, and have noticed that it tends to be fastest when I've been outside and active in the summer heat (though I'm not sure if it's the motion or the temperature causing it), and it slows overnight on my nightstand.


----------



## one_T (Oct 22, 2018)

Going on 7 months with my 856 IB with SW300-1. Been keeping track of timing since day one. Usually wait till the date needs fixed to reset.

Averaged out to +1.5 sec/day. 

Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## farmerboy (Jul 23, 2018)

My T1 was worn every day for 8 days. Worn early AM to bed time.
It gained an average of 2.6 seconds per day. Spent the night face up.

To quote one_T, "Not bad if you ask me."

Edit: I check my time with various internet sites that show Zulu time.
Will begin today and use just the USNO master clock to keep everything uniform.
My time needs include feeding the dog and watching The Edge of Night, hence the need for accurate timing.


----------



## mattsbeers (Mar 28, 2018)

My 104 that I bought new ran at about +1 a day. Pretty awesome for the price.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

9 year old EZM3 running a consistent +5seconds a day. Service history unknown.
Year old 104 about the same.


----------



## Jay46 (Feb 1, 2019)

My UX is spot on using NIST USA Time keeping


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Second or third owner of a 556 I which is about a year old. +1.3 spd in the first few days since I got it.


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

104i within COSC.


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

How accurate? This accurate:









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Sinn 104 bought new. Last check I did was last month where I timed it for a whole week on wrist and resting.
Average rate was +7.3 seconds a day.


----------

